# Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?



## Andinistrator (21. August 2015)

*Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Z U S A M M E N F A S S U N G
== Hier meine Zusammenfassung aus diesem Forum ==


______Wann nehme ich Sockel 1151 / Chipsatz Z170?
__Der Fokus liegt auf Gaming (4 Kerne mit viel GHz), arbeiten möchte ich natürlich auch (Office, Visual Studio,...).
__Ich lege wert auf die iGPU, da diese ggf. mit Direct X 12 noch ein paar FPS mehr rausholt, oder ich mich noch nicht für eine GPU entschieden habe.
__Wenn überhaupt werde ich ggf. mal SLI/CF nutzen, aber nie 3 GPUs.
__Ich benötige keine 6-8 Kern CPU (da Spiele einen hohen Takt, aber meist nur 4 Kerne verwenden), um noch mehr logische Kerne zu erzeugen (z.B. für  XX Hyper Vs, …).
_Z170 ist der Skylake Chipsatz mit den maximalen Features dieser Serie H110, Q150, Q170, daher wähle ich diesen (z.B. 20 PCIe Gen 3 lanes)
__Mir reichen max. 64 GB RAM, wobei ich weiß das es sich um einen Dual Channel Chipsatz handelt, d.h. die Bandbreite kommt von zwei RAM-Riegeln.
___ Wann i5 6600k, wann i7 6700k?
__Es macht für einen Gaming-PC keinen wesentlichen Unterschied ob i5 6600k (4x 3,5GHz, 6MB Cache) oder i7 6700k (4x 4,0 GHz, 8MB Cache), ggf. kann ich beide übertakten.
__Nur der i7 6700k der Skylake Serie kann Hyper Threading (4x physikalisch + 4x logisch), dass sollte für nebenbei Aufnehmen oder ein paar Videos rendern reichen.
__OverClockig auf 4,2 - 4,3 bei einem i7 6700k mache ich mit in 1h mit Youtube und einem guten Küher (Noctua NH-D15, ...)

_____Wann nehme ich Sockel 2011-03 / Chipsatz X99?
__Meine Anwendung sind sehr RAM-lastig, d.h. ich möchte mehr als 64 GB und/oder Quad Channel.
__Ich möchte 4+ physikalische Kerne, wenn auch mit weniger GHz pro Kern (Vlg. Skylake i7 6700k).
__Multi- bzw. Hyper Threading spielen bei mir eine große Rolle, d.h. über 8 Threads hinaus was ein i7 6700k Skylake könnte.
__Ich möchte aber auch spielen, die Einbusen einer fehlenen iGPU oder ein geringeren Takt nehme ich in Kauf. Es lädt ggf. etwas länger, ggf. habe ich weniger FPS.
___Ich bin OverClocking Spezialist oder möchte es werden.
__Ich hebe gern meinen z.B. i7-5820K von 3,3 auf 4,0-4,3 GHZ an um auf den Skylake Takt zu kommen (auch wenn wenig Spiele z.B. Starruler mehr als 4 Kerne nutzen).
__OC macht mir Spaß, die Mehrkosten für den Kühlaufwand nehme ich gern in Kauf; WaKü wenn ich es leise mag, Lüfter wenn ich ein "windiger" Typ bin.
__OC frisst eine Menge Strom, dass ist mir egal - bezahlt alles Muddi.

_____Warum sollte ich mir heute noch 1150 (LGA1150 /Sockel H3) zulegen?
"__a) knappes Budget
__b) persönliche Preferenzen
__c) ""heute"" ist Juni 2013"

___Warum den neuen DDR4 RAM?
__DDR3-1600: (200 MHz × 64 Bit × 8) / 8 = 12.800 MByte/s = 12,8 GByte/s || DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 400 MHz 1600 MHz 3200 MHz 1,2 V 25,6 GB/s
___Single - Dual - Quad Channeling
Single zu Dual: Leistungssteigerung bis ca. 5 % gegenüber dem Single-Channel-Betrieb (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_Channel)
Dual zu Quad: Ich hatte bisweilen nur wildeste Spekulationen verfolgt, keine seriösen Fakten. Wenn ein Thema nicht "klar wie Klosbrühe" ist, bleibt es meinerseits zweifelhaft.



-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 
Hallo zusammen,

noch ist es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert ob man den "alten" 6-Kerne oder den neuen 4 Kerne i7 wählt, und damit Sockel 2011-3 statt Sockel 1151:
Intel Core i7-6700K vs. Intel Core i7-5820K - Technikaffe.de

Nachdem mir hier der perfekte PC für 1.500€ zusammengestellt wurde, 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...skylake-intel-core-i7-6700k-ddr4-3000mhz.html
frage ich mich dennoch, ob Sockel 2011-3 besser ist. Bisher habe ich maximal RAM oder GPU nachgerüstet, aber sonst... alles neu.

Gibt es Gründe, warum man bei der alten Technik Sockel 2011-3 bleiben sollte?
Wenn man nur ggf. RAM oder eine neue GPU später mal nachrüstet?

Wenn ja - kann mir jemand eine Aufstellung machen?
Mainbord
CPU
Arbeitsspeicher RAM
Kühler
(Der Rest bleibt wie im o.g. Link).

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Gibt es Gründe, warum man bei der alten Technik Sockel 2011-3 bleiben sollte?



Ja - wenn du deren Vorteile exzessiv nutzen kannst, also beispielsweise dauerhaft Anwendungen fährst die 12 oder gar 16 Threads auslasten können UND deine Arbeit zeitkritisch ist. Dann ist der 2011-3 wesentlich schneller als Skylake.

Für alle anderen Aufgaben, insbesondere Spiele, gibts keinen Grund den alten 2011er zu kaufen.

Da du einen "Gaming"-PC willst: Vergiss den 2011.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> frage ich mich dennoch, ob Sockel 2011-3 besser ist. Bisher habe ich maximal RAM oder GPU nachgerüstet, aber sonst... alles neu.



Da du einen Spiele Rechner willst, ist Skylake die bessere Wahl.


----------



## KeBeNe (22. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Wie die anderen schon schrieben, je nach Nutzerverhalten, spielst du viel, wenig Kerne, dafür hoher Takt, arbeitest du viel mit Programmen welche eher auf Multithread skalieren, dann eher 2011er Systeme.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Nenn einfach mal deine Anforderungen. Programme und Spiele.


----------



## Andinistrator (25. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Dankeschön - das sind nützliche Tipps.
Es wäre Visual Studio c# und Hyper V in kleinem Umfang - keine großen Projekte, was ich anwenden möchte. Daher möchte ich schonmal eine starke Basis. Zum Zocken muss ich dann eigentlich nur eine GPU reinstecken, je nachdem wie gut es sein soll.

Ich denke aber wenn ich einen DDR4-3200 RAM nehme und den neuen i7 6700K würde ich wahrscheinlich keine Einbusen haben.


----------



## Andinistrator (25. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Vielleicht hilft es weiter wenn man den Sockel mit dem Chipsatz kombiniert:

Skylake unterstützt kein Quad-Channel, ergo ist es hier Schwachsinn ein Mainboard mit 4 RAM Bausteinen zu versehen? Wie läuft es z.B. wenn ich 2x8 GB habe und dann 4x8GB nutze? Würden dann die letzten 2x8 GB erst angesprochen, wenn die ersten 2x8GB in Gebrauch sind?

Xeon CPUs haben oft Quad-Channel und können somit mehr Arbeitsspeicher zur gleichen Zeit ansprechen, daher für Server geeignet.


----------



## markus1612 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Mit dem ansprechen der RAMs hat das meines Wissens relativ wenig zu tun.

Öhm....ob Xeon oder i5/i7 ist eigentlich egal, denn ob DualChannel oder QuadChannel ist bei einem Sockel normalerweise immer gleich.


----------



## Andinistrator (27. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da du einen Spiele Rechner willst, ist Skylake die bessere Wahl.



Sicher? Ich bin noch immer unsicher -.-

"...
Haswell-E nutzt dagegen den neuen schnelleren DDR4-Speicher und wird auf Mainboards mit X99-Chipsatz eingesetzt.
...
Haswell-E-Prozessoren sind eher für professionelle Anwender bestimmt, die Prozessoren mit sehr hoher Rechenleistung und extrem schnellem Speicherzugriff brauchen. Einsatzszenarien sind etwa 3D-Rendering, die Bearbeitung von 4K-Videomaterial
...
ine weitere Zielgruppe für die Sockel-2011-3-Plattform sind sehr anspruchsvolle Gamer, bei denen Geld keine Rolle spielt. Denn sie sind die einzigen Intel-Prozessoren, auf denen sich mehr als zwei Grafikkarten mit voller Leistung per SLI oder Crossfire koppeln lassen.
...
"
Quelle: Intel vs. AMD: Kaufberatung zu CPU, Sockel und Chipsatz - PC Magazin

Wo ist denn zur Zeit der Flaschenhals? CPU oder GPU?
Wenn GPU, dann komme ich mit 2011-3 im SLI oder CO besser weg - denke ich!

Die Basis für Sockel 2011-3 liegt rund 150€ höher als beim 1151.

Mainbord	--	ASUS X99-S (90MB0KH0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
CPU	--	Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne KÃ¼hler (BX80648I75820K) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Mainbord	--	ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU	--	Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne KÃ¼hler (BX80662I76700K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Skylake nutzt ebenfalls DDR4.

Um 2 Grafikkarten mit 16 Lanes betreiben zu können, musst du schon den 5930K/5960X nehmen, mit dem 5820K lassen sich 2 GPUs nur mit x16/x8 betreiben. Außerdem ist der Unterschied zw. x16 und x8 mit max. 5% ziemlich gering.

Der Flaschenhals ab FullHD ist ziemlich immer die Grafikkarte.

Mit dem 6700K lässt sich auch SLI/CF machen, allerdings nur mit x8/x8. WIe oben schon gesagt, ist x16 oder x8 aber relativ egal, da der Unterschied max. 5% beträgt.

Mit dem 5820K und X99 würdest du 150€ in eine alte Plattform investieren, welche dir in absehbarer Zeit gar nichts bringt. Am Ende wirst du den 6-Kerner höchstwahrscheinlich wegwerfen, ohne dass die 6 Kerne/12 Threads von einer deiner verwendeten Games jemals genutzt wurden.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

 Skylake also Sockel 1151 nutzt auch DDR4!
Hast du weit über 2000€ Über? Dann bastelt man dir hier gerne Gtx 980 Ti Sli!
Zurzeit ist grösteneils Alles Grafiklimitiert in Spielen.
Rund 2 Hand voll der Spiele Nutzen mehr als 4 Kerne. Mit dem 6700k bist du Bestens bedient

Edit : Mal wieder zu Langsam!


----------



## Andinistrator (27. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

ah... danke !


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Wenn du Multi GPU machen willst, ist es egal ob Sockel 2011-3 oder 1151. 
Die Unterschiede sind so gering, dass man das vernachlässigen kann.
Und bei 1500€ SLI machen ist sowieso eine Sache. 
Mit zwei GTX 980 Ti wird das jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## Andinistrator (27. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du Multi GPU machen willst, ist es egal ob Sockel 2011-3 oder 1151.
> Die Unterschiede sind so gering, dass man das vernachlässigen kann.
> Und bei 1500€ SLI machen ist sowieso eine Sache.
> Mit zwei GTX 980 Ti wird das jedenfalls nichts.



Dem stimme ich zu! Mir ging es nur darum zu erwähnen, zwecks Vollständigkeit, was ist wenn man irgendwann zu SLI/CO noch eine dritte GPU für notwendig hält - wozu auch immer.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

Bevor du irgendwann mal eine zweite Grafikkarte kaufst, gibt es schon längst wieder neue Karten, die die alten in der Luft zerreißen.


----------



## Andinistrator (7. September 2015)

*AW: Basis PC 1.500€: Skylake oder doch noch Sockel 2011-3?*

EDIT #1


----------

